# Hai End Teamrad XLC Haibike 2008



## Mr. Beautiful (22. November 2008)

Verkauft wir das Teamrad eines Moutainbikeprofis des Teams XLC Haibike, welches gleichzeitig der Rennstahl von Andy Eyring ( Deutscher Junioren + U23 Meister ) ist. Ich selber bin ein Bekannter und möchte hiermit für Gebote sorgen, da ich nicht verstehen kann das noch nicht geboten wurde.

Über das Rad kann ich nur positives berichten... nach jeder Ausfahrt geputzt, aufgrund verletztungspause sehr wenig im Renneinsatz (so gut wie gar nicht) und wirklich top mit leichten und exklusiven Teilen bestückt.

Anfangsgebot 1500... ( Also wenn ich das Geld hätte würd ich sofort zuschlagen )... Also Kaufen, lohnt sich wirklich 

Grüße 

http://cgi.ebay.de/Hai-Bike-Teamrad-2008-Hai-End-XLC-Teambike-08-Carbon_W0QQitemZ180305914178QQcmdZViewItemQQptZSport_Radsport_Fahrr%C3%A4der?hash=item180305914178&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1229%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## NoBseHz (9. April 2009)

Nur Intresse, auch wenns zu spät ist, meinst du ein solches





??? wirklich leicht und schön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

